# Karlstad open 2010



## Halvarsson (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi

Just wanted to announce that i want to put a limit on competitors on this competition due venue size.
The limit will be 45 competitors.
No problem yet but don't want to have that problem later on.

Best regards:
Fredrik


----------



## Shortey (May 1, 2010)

BUMP

Only two weeks left. =D
I HAVE to practice 2x2 and 4x4. =/


----------



## Kenneth (May 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> BUMP
> 
> Only two weeks left. =D
> I HAVE to practice 2x2 and 4x4. =/



Soon there now... Morten, you got a good chance for breaking the nordic record in clock I understand, Stefan who currently has got the record hasn't practice clock for long =)

But watch out for Simon, he is getting better...


----------



## Shortey (May 13, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP
> ...



Lol. I suck at Clock now. I'll probably DNF. =P


----------



## Kenneth (May 14, 2010)

I'm leaving for Karlstad now, see you all there.

Before we start, will there be any WR's?

Simon in Megaminx mabye, but is much harder now than it was some weeks ago...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2010)

*Some results*

Square-1
1. Stefan Lidström SWE 25.33
2. Simon Westlund SWE 28.86
3. Vidar Klungre NOR 39.65

5x5
1. Simon Westlund SWE 1:42.82
2. Johan Holmedahl SWE 1:49.73
3. Oskar Åsbrink SWE 1:54.26

Multi blind
1. Viktor Elinder SWE 7/8 NR
2. Mats Bergsten SWE 5/6
3. Gunnar Krig SWE 5/7

Megaminx
1. Simon Westlund SWE 1:06.13 NR
2. Daniel Gloppestad B NOR 1:40.30
3. Oskar Åsbrink SWE 1:41.70


----------



## Kenneth (May 17, 2010)

KO 2010 FMC scramble

B2 D2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D B2 D R B F2 D' L' D' (20f)

Horrible, not one single block to start from so I just did a linear solve of 56, no cancellations, no skips or easy cases.


----------



## Gunnar (May 17, 2010)

I got six personal competition record, and lost the swedish 3x3avg record to Simon Westlund. 

3x3 average: 12.34
3x3BLD: 2:05
4x4BLD: 14:19
3x3 multi BLD: 5/7 40:12
Megaminx single: 2:10
Megaminx average: 2:2x


----------



## Shortey (May 17, 2010)

I broke all my competition PB's except for Magic, but who cares.

2x2: 3.05 single - 4.10 avg
3x3: 7.83 single - 11.59 avg
4x4: 57.xx single - 1:03.xx avg
5x5: 1:51.xx single - 2:05.xx avg
Clock - 10.72 single - 14.28(?) avg
Pyraminx - 6.00 single - 8.57 avg
Megaminx - ? single - 2:24.xx avg
3x3OH - 17.25 single - 23.09 avg


----------



## coinman (May 17, 2010)

I decided to participate in the FMC in the morning just before the competition started just to waste some time. I have newer practiced this even at all and expected to DNF or be in last place. But to my surprise i fond a working solution in 42 moves and ended up tied third with Simon Westlund. I know that 42 isn't a spectacular low number but i'm happy with this as a first attempt. It was also thanks to a PLL-skip  

Scramble. 
B2 D2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D B2 D R B F2 D' L' D' (20f)

My solution.
(Z2) F B' R' U' F B2 L B F D2 B F2 R F D R' L D' L' B' D B D2 B D B' D2 R D' R' D' B' D B (X2) r U R' U R U2 r' U'


----------

